# Advice!!!



## inception (Nov 13, 2010)

i am currently a third year student and plan on taking my step 1 either in my 4th or final year i was thinking if someone could help me what should i be doing nowadays to have a good score that is in the region of 240+(99) by the time i take my steps will be highly appreciated cheers#happy


----------



## inception (Nov 13, 2010)

anyone#confused


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

hi i have heard that these people do medical coaching,ph # is 03004578791.based in lahore .


----------

